
3 Assumptions we totally got wrong with our startup – Ideas Hoist - milesburke
http://ideashoist.com.au/3-assumptions-totally-got-wrong-startup/
======
brudgers
I care about innovation. But in general don't want to sign up for the news
letters of all the sites I visit. When a signup popup is the high order
importance bit of a blog post, I'm biased to assume that my time won't be
respected should I subscribe. Acknowledging a "have you stopped beating your
wife insult" to clear said popup, is confirming evidence for that expectation
of disrespect.

Good luck.

